# Cute little vintage file knife just completed



## godogs57 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dug an old old file out of my stash and worked up two blades this past week. This one is a smallish 3" blade knife with copper furniture and elk handles off a shed I found two years ago elk hunting in northern NM. Love making these cute knives from old rusted up carbon steel. The other blade from the file is similar, but 4" long. Not yet finished but one of the member's here has an idea for it....more on that later.

Hope you enjoy looking...this pic is fresh out of the shop, ready for a sheath to be made.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow!  She is a beauty!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice great work


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 12, 2017)

Very nice work


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 12, 2017)

Pretty as a speckled bird dog puppy !!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 13, 2017)

That's stunning


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 13, 2017)

Good looking work but cute and knife don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Good looking work but cute and knife don't belong in the same sentence.



I can do ugly and knife together....Ive seen me do it before!


----------



## dawgwatch (Aug 13, 2017)

very nice work...


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice and just reminded me that I never properly thanked you for the beautiful Billy knife that you made for me. Kinda like a grand slam. I now have a Raleigh Tabor, a Ronnie Gore, yours, and a Wendell Carnes.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 13, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Very nice and just reminded me that I never properly thanked you for the beautiful Billy knife that you made for me. Kinda like a grand slam. I now have a Raleigh Tabor, a Ronnie Gore, yours, and a Wendell Carnes.



Looks like I'm in good company there! You're very welcome....get that thing bloody this fall!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 13, 2017)

Me like.  Me want.


----------



## tsharp (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice work!


----------



## flatwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

I love that knife!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 14, 2017)

that's a beautiful knife


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 15, 2017)

Very nice knife!


----------



## bg7m (Aug 15, 2017)

That is fantastic. Great stag!


----------



## marknga (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful.
Is it for sale?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a purdy knife right there.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 15, 2017)

marknga said:


> Beautiful.
> Is it for sale?


Sold in about two minutes to the first person who saw it. Have orders for four more now. PM me if you are ever interested in one.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 16, 2017)

Great looking knife


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice looking knife


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 16, 2017)

B-E-A-Utiful work Hank!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2017)

Beautiful work Hank


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

Mighty fine knife right there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2017)

That is a fine looking knife.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 17, 2017)

Beautiful and functional!!


----------

